# baby born - what to do next?!



## TinyBirds (Jan 30, 2011)

We had a baby born last night, and it looks very healthy and is just following the mom around and nursing.  It's adorable! (karakul baby)  Do we need to try and keep them in the barn, or is it okay for the baby and mom to be out with the other sheep (only 8 sheep total).   It's supposed to be 14 degrees later this week.  Can the mama keep the baby warm without us needing to do anything?  Should we keep them in the barn during those coldest days?  It's warm today but I'm just asking in advance of the cold front coming.  We have regular hay in there for them and I can give them some alfalfa pellets.
Thanks!!
Jenny


----------



## ksalvagno (Jan 30, 2011)

Congratulations! You will have to post pictures. I own goats so I'm not sure but you may want to keep them in the barn during the coldest days. I do for my goats. You also may want to look into vaccinations for your mom and lamb. I'm not sure what they do for sheep. The extra alfalfa pellets will definitely help with mom's milk.


----------



## abooth (Jan 30, 2011)

I'd put mom and baby together just the two of them in a stall in your barn for the first few days.  Let the ewe mother up to her lamb.  Make sure they are bonded and baby is nursing etc.  Then put them back with the fock.  If you can make a creep area for the lamb and any others that might be coming along that would be a good idea.  You can put heat lamps and food in there.  Just make sure the adults can't get in.  It will be a warm place for babies to go to eat a little extra and rest.


----------



## Royd Wood (Jan 30, 2011)

Agree with above but at 14 I'm sure they will be fine. Mine are about to pop and its a minus 16 tonight.
As Ksalvagno says couple of pics would be great also congrats on your new arrival


----------

